# Pony broke into Chicken layer pellets, is there need for panic?!



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

Title says it, our miniature just broke into the chicken run and ate about half a kilo of layer pellets ( luckily i didn't top up their feed this morning there is usually about 3 kilos.) I brought him straight back to the paddock where he proceeded to take a massive drink and then have a few rolls. He is now standing in the shade and not grazing.

Could this be really serious? or not usually causing much more than a tummy upset? IS there anything i can feed him to help his stomach? Should I call the vet? This literary happened less than half an hour ago. My sister left his gate unlocked accidently and even though the chicken house is all fenced off, he pushed the fences off the poles enough to fit his head in there.

Thankyou, from concerned owner. 

p.s he only weighs about 100kg if that helps.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Check what is in the ingredients, if you see MONENSIN, NARASIN or RUMENSIN then yes you may have need to worry, if I were you I would get this checked out as a matter of urgency.

I don't want to be a panic monger but I lost two horses when they ate chicken food


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

Thankyou so much for your speedy reply. I could not find those ingredients in the list, but I have included a photo of what is contained in there are any of these going to be toxic to him?


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Just call the veterinary poison control hotline. Surely there is one in Oz.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Poultry feed and hog feed are very concentrated. They usually have a lot of corn in them. Founder is a very real concern -- I would say that it is even likely, particularly he is an easy keeper like most little ones are. 

I would call a Vet and ask if he would want to administer oil to 'rush' it through or give Bute or Banamine to prevent inflammation in his feet.

And NO. It is not medicated and it is not poison, but it sure is a source of very concentrated calories.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't see any of the real nasties there, but I'd still get a call into someone just to put your mind at rest


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

I just checked on him and he is down. His feet are really warm, and he seemed really irritated ears back and nippy which he is not like at all. Right now i am in a flurry about laminitis research and how to stop it in its tracks. if anyone could give me some advice it would be a godsend

Can it even be founder? i didnt even realise it could come on this quickly he literary ate it not over an hour ago


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Get his feet in cold water. If he wants to lay, let him lay. CALL THE VET.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

My advice to you is to stop posting & call a vet please.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

He needs anti-inflammatory drugs ASAP -- like Banamine or bute or even Aspirin. DO NOT give him any steroids. How far are you from a Vet? Laminitis turns into Founder very quickly in conditions like this. Colic is also a real danger.


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

ohk, just had the vet out and ofcourse pony makes a fool out of me. When he got up there hes walking around eating grass ofcourse. He checked the chicken feed and said there was nothing toxic in there for him, which is a huge relief. But was worried about the chance of founder. He gave him an anti inflammatory shot, and some anti inflammatory powder to add to his food the next few days. He also gave me a 1kg bucket of founder guard to give to him over the next few weeks. I was also instructed to keep him walking for 15 minutes which i have done. He seems ok now, rolling a bit but not too severe. 

Thanks for your advice everyone, really appreciate it, and will keep you posted


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

According to my vet a horse getting into feed like that is a medical emergency and he needs to be called immediately. THis isnt a vet proan to selling snake oil or over reacting, and he is just as likely to give you treatment instructions over the phone free of charge if they will suffice. So I pretty much trust his judgement on this one.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

Great news! 

and this thread is helpful because my two horses live on a farm with chickens also, and while ALL feed(chicken and horse) is kept locked up....you just never know when someone will forget to close the feed room door.....


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

CF, I'm so glad your pony is okay. *Let's talk about how you keep your feed.* 
You must try to eliminate free choice access to your animal's feed.
Though I'm fortunate enought to have a room with a door for my feed, I still keep my lids on my metal trash cans that are labelled--I cut the pictures and name of each animal's feeds and taped them on each can. 
Can you move them to another building...can you box them in?
If not, I used to tie my lids to the can's handles with baling twine, when they were at my last place, and any animal could wander in to "taste test."


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Corporal said:


> CF, I'm so glad your pony is okay. *Let's talk about how you keep your feed.*
> You must try to eliminate free choice access to your animal's feed.
> Though I'm fortunate enought to have a room with a door for my feed, I still keep my lids on my metal trash cans that are labelled--I cut the pictures and name of each animal's feeds and taped them on each can.
> Can you move them to another building...can you box them in?
> If not, I used to tie my lids to the can's handles with baling twine, when they were at my last place, and any animal could wander in to "taste test."


To clarify - The pony broke into the chicken pen - where the chickens live - not where the feed is stored.


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Just checked on him this morning and gave him his meds. Seems perfectly back to normal now, no hot feet, no rolling, looked a little sorry for himself is all. lol.

I will be definately securing the chicken house double from now on! and yeah, he broke into the chicken enclosure and ate it right out of the feeder in there. All feed is kept in the shed which is locked with a key. Its also kept in those big plastic bins with locking handles. I guess i really just have to be thankful that i hadn't purchased chicken feed with those toxic ingredients in it. 

Thanks for your advice and concerns everyone! 

Oh, just wondering also, He was trimmed the day before this happened. Could this have reduced his chance of foundering? His toes were pretty long, not excessive, but still long.


----------

